# [Regular Season Game 19] Houston Rockets at Golden State Warriors



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*@*

*(10-8)/(6-11)*


When/Where:
*Thursday, December 3, 10:30 PM ET*






















































*Brooks / Ariza / Battier / Scola / Hayes*














































*Curry / Ellis / Morrow / Radmanovic / Moore*


_*Preview*_


> The Houston Rockets have shown all season they will be a resilient team. The Golden State Warriors are probably well aware of that.
> 
> The Rockets look to defeat the Warriors for the eighth straight time Thursday night in Oakland.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Will the Rockets take care of business tonight and get a 3 game winning streak!
I hope so, Go Rockets.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Is it just me or do we always get run-n-gun teams(Suns, Warriors) on the 2nd night of back to backs way too often.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

i forgot we had a game tonight. I came here to make a GT thinking the game was tomorrow. Doh!


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Easy win


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

We're killing them with the off. rebounds.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

This is a totally winnable game. Also, Ariza has some of the worst handles in the league.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Good T-foul on Brooks. He was hacked on that play and no call...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

dude, wtf the warriors hit nearly 80% of their shots that quarter.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Shane 7 blocks??? Unreal


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Rockets take the lead!!!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

damn great comeback in the 4th there after such a dismal 3rd quarter. 
and LMAO at Ellis there at the end. What a crappy time to travel...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Legend-Like said:


> Shane 7 blocks??? Unreal


no kidding. he's been flying around all game. Lowry had a great block as well.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Sucks that those games come on at 11:30 here. Living in the Atlantic time zone sucks.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *Houston 111, Golden State 109*
> 
> I can't believe I'm writing this, but it's actually what happened, so you'll just have to plug your noses as I am.
> 
> ...


[BDL] Behind The Box Score


----------

